# Another would this be legal question?



## 104192 (Apr 29, 2007)

The 'Country coach Affinity' its 40ft in length, which is 12.19200 meters
The width is 102'' which is 2.5908 meters.



> The maximum size of a motorhome allowed in Great Britain is 12m in length and 2.55m in width.
> 
> For length ignore:
> rearward projecting buffers made of rubber or other resilient material
> ...


It's basically 2 inches too long and half an inch too wide, but the bumpers and 'resiliant material' causes this no?

So basically is this legal?

Thankyou in advance.


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Not sure about the width, 104" seems to ring a bell on here. All I have to say is as far as a coach / bus goes I have spent the last few weeks on a sleeper bus with work that was 45' long. That was legal and they are having another built. check out this. One of the best sleeper busses I have ever been on. Look at the big one.

Lampie


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

motorhome_man said:


> The 'Country coach Affinity' its 40ft in length, which is 12.19200 meters
> The width is 102'' which is 2.5908 meters.
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely not. 102" isn't even usabale (legal) in ALL the US States, let alone here.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Not legal in width or length.

Country Couch is also top of the list of the "oversized" RVs on the "approved list"

Leave well alone and buy something legal!!!

Dazzer


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

The Affinity is a very nice coach, but I am partial to Country Coach having owned their top of the line bus coach before.

I think the distinction here is more if it can be registered, meaning plated as a private motorhome in the UK. DVLA, from what I understand, has motorhome restrictions different from general European transport regulatons since there are many buses on the road that are 45'-50' (with tag axle). The width rule of 2.55 is European-wide, but in reality the couple of inches would not be noticed -- except on registration.

Having said that, we have toured Europe (and the UK) with a 45' (tag axle) motorcoach last year and a 40' non-tag (102") the previous year without problems. Of course these were not "imported" but merely "passing through" on USA plates, same as we do in Canada, which has similar restrictions. There are others like us that come over for the motorsport season and return.

It's a pity that you cannot get an Affinity through DVLA since they are a very nice coach, but alas so are the registration guidelines.

P.S. There is no problem in registering a 102" coach, ever, in all 50 USA states. All federally funded roads must allow 102" width vehicles access and exit for refueling in a specific mile radius, but most states have now changed road way laws and publish narrow width restricted roads. Even in the UK there are registered 102" vehicles from the past. Whoever got pulled over and cited for those two inches, please raise their hand :wink:


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Dazzer said:


> Not legal in width or length.
> 
> I can understand what you are saying regarding width, but don't understand why it would not be legal length.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Max length for an RV is 12 mts INCLUDING anything sticking out from the front or the back (like ladders, bike racks, etc) Its already over 12 mts anyway and the width (which is the real problem) is way over. 

Dazzer


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Suzy from >HERE<:

The maximum size of a motorhome allowed in Great Britain is 12m in length and 2.55m in width. There is no maximum limit on the height, but if the vehicle is more than 3m tall, then the height must be measured and displayed (in imperial units and preferably metric as well) on a notice clearly visible to you as the driver.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Lampie said:


> All I have to say is as far as a coach / bus goes I have spent the last few weeks on a sleeper bus with work that was 45' long. That was legal and they are having another built. check out this. One of the best sleeper busses I have ever been on. Look at the big one.
> 
> Lampie


I believe european regs were changed to allow Coaches only, to go to 50' in length providing they could turn in a certain minimum radius. DAB put the full SP on the site last year.


----------

